# Solved: I can't get my full internet speed.



## Da Salmon (Mar 21, 2009)

After getting Wave Broadband to come out to my house, and check out why I can only get 1mb to 3mb at most on speedtest.net they found my computer to be the problem. They didn't know what was wrong, they just knew it was my computer doing it. I pay for a full 10mb internet connection, so what could be causing this problem?

Here's some info on my computer:

Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

HP Pavilion
AMD Athlon 64 Processor
3500+
2.20 GHz, 1.50 GB of RAM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are connecting by ethernet directly to a modem? No router? They definitely eliminated modem and cable as possibilities?


----------



## Da Salmon (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes they eliminated those possibilities. I'm plugged in directly to the modem. They hooked up a laptop they brought, and their laptop got 10mb no problem. As soon as they plugged it back into my computer, it got 1.5mb. I have no idea what could be causing this... no amount of searching on the internet helped either.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a rather unique problem.

Make sure you have the latest driver for the ethernet; from HP's web site if the ethernet adapter is integrated.

If you already have the latest driver use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot the PC and let Windows find the adapter and reinstall the driver. And also try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Da Salmon (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoa, after doing that CMD stuff I'm getting 8mb no problem! So do you think that was my problem? Why does this occur, and how do I prevent it from reoccuring?

Anything else I should do to ensure I get that 10mb internet speed?

Thanks! -Danny


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If your ISP's advertised download speed is 10 Mbps, be content if you get 9+ Mbps. 90%+ of the rated speed is considered acceptable.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager and then into the properties section of the network adapter. What's the speed and duplex set to? It's probably set to auto-sense, auto-negotiate, auto-detect, etc..

If it's a straight connection from the modem to the computer, try *10Mbps/Half duplex*.

If a router is in the mix, try *100Mbps/Full duplex*.

You need to restart after making a setting change.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Exactly. If you get even half of the advertized speed, consider yourself lucky. They always advertize the "maximum" speed and that is never attained.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The stack or WINSOCK sometimes get corrupted--maybe bad enough that you get no connection at all, maybe you get connection but browsers don't work, or something less severe such as your problem. Sometimes the cause is clearly malware, but if anybody knows exactly what all the other causes are he or she has not posted anywhere that I've seen.  In short, just put the repairs in your tool kit for when there is no obvious cause/fix to a networking problem.

For cable service I think that about 90 percent should be the expected norm. I usually get 95% with mine. But it can vary. Test several times over a week. Mostly use the closest test server and sometimes others. Sometimes (it seems to mostly happen on 3 day weekends!) I get as low as 50%.

Depending on your particular ISP, number of other users sharing the neighborhood cable, etc., 80% may be the best you are going to get. Did the service tech person(s) test with another computer? If so, what speed?

I'd ask neighbors and test your connection with another computer before deciding that you have any additional computer problem.

I question *flavalle*'s advice to try 10Mbps/Half duplex with a modem. Why not 10/full or 100/full? Note that this is only a question, not a disagreement or argument.

And, *Elvandil*, if you accept 50% advertised, maybe Vermont is not the internet access center of the world.  But I know that it sure has other attractions!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

TerryNet:

I was advised some time ago to use *10Mbps/Half duplex* on a single computer setup with no router and to use *100Mbps/Full duplex* on a multiple computer setup using a router to share a connection. It's worked for me.

I agree with you in that it doesn't hurt to try *10Mbps/Full duplex* or *100Mbps/Full duplex* and see how it affects the connection speed.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Da Salmon (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys! It seems 100mbps Full Duplex is getting me around 2mb more than 10mbps Full Duplex. I'm finally getting 9mbps overall. Thanks again! :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome!  Glad we were able to help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

9 Mbps is about right for a 10 Mbps advertised download speed.

I figured playing with the duplex setting would do the trick. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

